# Moving To Sydney Melbourne Feb 2017



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

If i get the invite and grand before 2016 Dec, I will be planning to move OZ by feb 2017. Any one planing to move around this time. Please share your name and suburb here. We try to share information related to migration and job search. lane:

My Details
Pon Saravanan, Software Engineer, Melbourne


----------



## GSSinOZ (Apr 1, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> If i get the invite and grand before 2016 Dec, I will be planning to move OZ by feb 2017. Any one planing to move around this time. Please share your name and suburb here. We try to share information related to migration and job search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in


----------



## nutz45 (May 25, 2016)

Is there a WhatsApp group for something like this? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes there is one. Can you update here for more clarity on where are you heading to and what profession?


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi I am moving in Jan 2017.


----------



## sydney80 (Sep 4, 2016)

arungovind said:


> Hi I am moving in Jan 2017.



I will be reaching Sydney on 10 Jan 2017..Anyone else moving around the same time?


----------



## rakavi (Jan 11, 2015)

sydney80 said:


> I will be reaching Sydney on 10 Jan 2017..Anyone else moving around the same time?


Hi,

I will be moving to Sydney by end Dec. Let me know how to get added to the group for information sharing 

Thx


----------



## arungovind (Oct 31, 2015)

sydney80 said:


> I will be reaching Sydney on 10 Jan 2017..Anyone else moving around the same time?


Hi I will be reaching on Jan 11, with family. Family will go back on Jan 24. I am yet to decide on where to stay though.

How bout you?


----------



## sydney80 (Sep 4, 2016)

arungovind said:


> Hi I will be reaching on Jan 11, with family. Family will go back on Jan 24. I am yet to decide on where to stay though.
> 
> How bout you?


I am in a similar situation, I will be reaching Sydney on Jan 10 with family, family will return to India on Jan 22. I am yet to explore accommodation as well.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

pon.saravanan said:


> If i get the invite and grand before 2016 Dec, I will be planning to move OZ by feb 2017. Any one planing to move around this time. Please share your name and suburb here. We try to share information related to migration and job search. lane:
> 
> My Details
> Pon Saravanan, Software Engineer, Melbourne



subscribing to this thread. I hope to receive invitation asap.


----------



## prvnmali (Mar 27, 2016)

*Need help on travel*

I am moving to Sydney in the month of jan last week.

Flight tickets seems expensive. Should I postpone to Feb 2017?

Thanks


----------



## rakavi (Jan 11, 2015)

sydney80 said:


> rakavi - Dec 2016 - sydney or melb? - is accomodation finalized?
> belapmehts - Dec 2016 - sydney or melb? - is accomodation finalized?
> sydney80 - 10 Jan 2017 - sydney - accomodation not finalized
> arungovind - 11 Jan 2017 - sydney - is accomodation finalized?


rakavi - 27 Dec 2016 - Sydney - With family. Initially at cousin's place


----------



## aksha (Aug 11, 2016)

I am planning to move in Jan last week. Not finalized the stay yet.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

*Competing forums*

Please note that ExpatForum does not support or promote other competing Social Media including Whatsapp, as they are seen to be in competition to ExpatForum.

Please note Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - naturally the Forum rules apply to all Forum members. 

Therefore, while you are welcome to of course to subscribe to any social media you wish, and to ask here if there is a Whatsapp group, etc, we will not permit active recruitment publicly in the forum. 

Posting here may also get you a wider audience and more feedback and information.

Group owners/admins can choose to contact others through the Private Message system, but we won't allow active recruitment publicly on the forum. 

Thank you.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

I will be lodging application in couple a days. Hopefully if I get grant till then. I will also be moving by Feb.


----------



## ankitkhanna318 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi,
I am still confused about the PR. Do you have any idea about the Job Opportunities there ??


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Ankit, use google or bing.


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

ankitkhanna318 said:


> Hi,
> I am still confused about the PR. Do you have any idea about the Job Opportunities there ??


Hello Ankit, 

Nice to hear from you. Although i cannot understand your status from your post I would try to give some generic information. First of all, please have a look at https://www.border.gov.au/ where you will be able to find almost every detail with regard to PR.

Job opportunities depend on which sector/occupation you are in. Job is not everything as I personally think, one's decision to move to Australia would depend on multiple reasons (Quality of life, healthcare, education etc). There are many posts within this forum you can read on such topics. I would encourage you to use the search option on this forum and have a look.

All the best

Sam


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Subscribing.. Expecting invite November round and hoping to get visa before feb 2017.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MdYas (May 24, 2016)

*From Bangalore*

Planning to move from Bangalore to Sydney alone first Jan last week or Feb first week. Not yet booked ticket or accommodation. Was comparing flight fares, starting from Chennai is at least 5K cheaper then Bangalore. Visa Granted on Oct 10th.


----------



## AshExp (Nov 24, 2016)

sydney80 said:


> I will be reaching Sydney on 10 Jan 2017..Anyone else moving around the same time?


Hey, I am new to this thread / post..
I will be reaching Sydney on 25th Jan.

May we we can share information here so that we can plan a meet in Sydney.

Many Thanks!


----------



## AshExp (Nov 24, 2016)

arungovind said:


> Hi I am moving in Jan 2017.


Hi arungovind,

I will also be moving in Jan 2017, in Sydney.

Which city are you landing in? Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you guys planning to do a validation trip only or moving permanently? What will be the best option for accomodation for a family of 4, I need to do a validation trip for a month in May.


----------



## singhrajinder899 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,

I will be reaching Sydney on Feb 16. I have a lot of questions related medicare registration, TFN application etc.

Regards,
Rajinder


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi Friends,

I am planning to travel by 1st week of April to Sydney with family (wife and daughter) but will be returning back in a week. Need some advise on the queries below.

1. Any other documents required to carry other than the Passport and visa grant letter ?
2. What would be the immigration process when you enter for the first time ? 
3. What would be the proof that you get to justify you hold the Australian PR after you enter ? Will you get visa stamped in your passport indicating your PR status or will we be provided with any kind of ID card from DIBP ? 
4. Any mandatory procedure \ task that needs to be completed immediately after landing there as part of Initial entry? 

Any advise for these questions would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

1. Generally there are no such documents as far as I know (unless there is anything specific to certain visa subclasses) other than the documents you mentioned for making your first entry . You may make some copies of the passports and grant letter. There may be other documents for travel purposes like prescriptions if you carry medicine.

2 and 4. There was no such specific process for making the first entry when we made our first entry. We filled the "incoming passenger card" as the other passengers and went through immigration (the document is a general one). As I remember, even the immigration officer didn't ask anything.
You may have a contact number and address (where you would stay) ready to provide such details in the incoming passenger card.

We applied for Tax file numbers and opened a bank account ( when you make your first entry you can do it only with your passport ; with some banks you can open the accounts before you arrive in Australia, and you can visit the bank with your passport to collect the debit card etc) . Some register with medicare but they (medicare) advised not to register unless we permanently move there. 

All the best




skbabu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to travel by 1st week of April to Sydney with family (wife and daughter) but will be returning back in a week. Need some advise on the queries below.
> 
> ...


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

SamQS said:


> 1. Generally there are no such documents as far as I know (unless there is anything specific to certain visa subclasses) other than the documents you mentioned for making your first entry . You may make some copies of the passports and grant letter. There may be other documents for travel purposes like prescriptions if you carry medicine.
> 
> 2 and 4. There was no such specific process for making the first entry when we made our first entry. We filled the "incoming passenger card" as the other passengers and went through immigration (the document is a general one). As I remember, even the immigration officer didn't ask anything.
> You may have a contact number and address (where you would stay) ready to provide such details in the incoming passenger card.
> ...


Hi SAMQS,

Thanks for your reply. Much appreciated.
Regards,
Karthick Babu.


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello Friends,

There is a whatsapp group for people specifically reaching sydney iin Jan and Feb 17.
If you want to join the group, please send me pm with your phone number

Sachin.


----------



## skbabu (Dec 18, 2015)

sachin_noida said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> There is a whatsapp group for people specifically reaching sydney iin Jan and Feb 17.
> If you want to join the group, please send me pm with your phone number
> ...


Hi Sachin,

I am planning to move to Sydney by 1st week of April 2017. Is it ok to get me added to the whatsapp group ? Kindly confirm so that I can PM you my number. 

Regards,
Karthick Babu.


----------



## MdYas (May 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,


Anyone planning to start from Bangalore to Sydney? Me too planning to start in Jan/Feb alone. Anyone has idea which is the best time to start? If I delay for a month, and start in March will it affect job prospects?

I heard from Feb hiring starts in Australia.

I'm in IT field and having 10+yrs of experience. Looking for Jobs in C/C++ on Unix . Also if anyone idea about job prospects in my skills, please share.

I would also like to join the whatsapp group.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

MdYas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Anyone planning to start from Bangalore to Sydney? Me too planning to start in Jan/Feb alone. Anyone has idea which is the best time to start? If I delay for a month, and start in March will it affect job prospects?
> ...


I have heard that Dec 15-Jan 15 time is slow. I am trying to land there at the same time.


----------



## MdYas (May 24, 2016)

Hi trinkasharma,

Thanks for the reply... From which place you are starting in India and Did you book your tickets? If yes, which airline.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Bangalore for now. I will fly from New Delhi because that is near to my hometown and I will spend few days visiting relatives.

Airline is Thai. They give 30 + 7 kg allowance. Cheapest is Air Asia but they give 0 kg checking luggage. And the fare table for checked in luggage was not working when I was booking the tickets.


----------



## MdYas (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info... looks like you are going this time with family... Air Asia is cheap, but additional things .. additional charges...


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

I have recently received my PR-189 for Australia. Is there any person moving to Australia in feb or march 2017???


----------



## anaraharirao (Feb 28, 2015)

Same here. Even I would be doing my trip in May for a family of 3. But I would be moving there permanently.

For accomodation, you can check airbnb. I did check and find some best price options available for entire home rentals.



momentum said:


> Are you guys planning to do a validation trip only or moving permanently? What will be the best option for accomodation for a family of 4, I need to do a validation trip for a month in May.


----------



## kelhossiny (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi I am moving in Next year


----------



## singhrajinder899 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Sachin,

I will be arriving in Aus (Sydney)on 16th Feb. My phone number is - <*SNIP*>. plzz add me n the group
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
Regards,
Rajinder


----------



## OZ1234 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey Guys, I am planning to move to Sydney for initial entry, got the grant on 25th jan.


----------



## psirimalla (Jun 29, 2009)

hey buddy, I sent a Private Message with my number to add me to the group. thanks


----------



## surajshri76 (Feb 6, 2017)

ankitkhanna318 said:


> Hi,
> I am still confused about the PR. Do you have any idea about the Job Opportunities there ??


Hey Ankit,

It all depends upon your experience and jobs in your particular area. I would suggest that plan for 3-6 months sustenance without job to be on safer side. I am doing the same.


----------

